# motor dc contra plc



## danielbuu (Nov 9, 2006)

hola a todos, soy un novato en el area de plc y necesito ayuda.

tengo unos pequeños motores dc para implementarlos a 2 bandas transportadoras, uno de ellos debe invertir su giro. me han dicho que esto lo hago mediante un puente H, pero como vendria a ser la relacion del puente h  con el plc, y ademas, como puedo hacer el programa para esta funcion sabiendo que cuando un objeto pasa por un sensor, el motor gira hacia la derecha, y cuando pasa otro sensor gira hacia el otro lado.
a quien me pueda colaborar se lo agradezco por que estoy medio ambalado 

gracias


----------



## thors (Nov 13, 2006)

amigo estas realmente perdido

el puente H es para direccionar motores  osea es el elemento de fuerza 
el plc es un elemento de control ,programable 

te recomiendo que realices tu control con reles programables tipo LOGO
son mas economicos facil de programar sin computadora y tienes que ver la compatibilidad con tus sensores ( fuente , npn o pnp ) 
los motores puedes manejarlos con muchos elementos de mercado  dependiendo la potencia  usando el puente H 

chauuuuu


----------



## José Miguel Correa Useche (Mar 25, 2007)

La solución que plantea Thors es excelente ya que estos PLC de gama baja son económicos y de alta confiabilidad personalmente te recomiendo que te inclines por un  Zelio (Telemecanique) o un Zen(Omron) ya que son más amigables en su lenguaje.

¡FELICITACIONES A TODOS! ESTOS FOROS HAN ENRIQUECIDO MIS CONOCIMENTOS


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 25, 2007)

El puente puedes hacerlo con 2 reles conmutados, donde el comun lo conectas a un extremo del motor, uno de los bornes a Vcc y el otro a tierra, el otro rele igual pero en el otro porne del motor. Segun actives uno otro rele se activara a la derecha o la izquierda.


----------



## Mtro.  Ruvalcaba (Abr 3, 2007)

Saludos.

Para plantearte el resultado de tu consulta,  podemos hacer lo siguiente.  baja de mi web el programa DemoFesto   Fluid Sim. lo instalas.

Con esto primero realizamos el algoritmo de control en forma escalera.  le podemos poner la nomenclatura a cada contacto segun La marca de PLC que tengas, por ejemplo una entrada en GeElectric es %I0001    en allen bradley seria  I:0/1  son ejemplos
para memorias internas, o relevadores de control seria %M0001 para GeElectric  o B3:0/1 para allen bradley.

igual hacemos para las salidas.

Hacemos el diagrama de conexiones Input/Output .

Hacemos el diagrama de conexiones para los relevadores o contactores, segun la carga de tus motores. que haran el reversible.

Cuantos sensores y botones tienes? que plc puedes conseguir?

Saludos


----------

